# ASUS Unveils First Motherboards to Feature USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s Performance



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ASUS Unveils First Motherboards to Feature USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s Performance dated October 28, 2009.

*ASUS today announced a range of enhanced motherboard solutions that deliver true USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s data throughput performance.*









P7P55D-E Premium Motherboard

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://usa.asus.com/news.aspx?N_ID=xjpmdZIbC0FtwLYL


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> ASUS Unveils First Motherboards to Feature USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s Performance dated October 28, 2009.
> 
> *ASUS today announced a range of enhanced motherboard solutions that deliver true USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s data throughput performance.*
> 
> ...


from the link Tom posted....


> Transferring a 20GB HD movie now takes less than 70 seconds, while a 4MB song requires less than 0.01sec.


Holy Moly 

That is some serious speed:up:


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That is crazy if accurate -- obviously, the speed of the hard drive or other storage device will be a major limiting factor. It'll be interesting to see just how fast it is in real life!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> That is crazy if accurate -- obviously, the speed of the hard drive or other storage device will be a major limiting factor. It'll be interesting to see just how fast it is in real life!


...SSD's coming into their own now, I can forsee someone inventing a hardware component that would allow direct comm between the USB and the SSD, strictly for download/upload without using the existing O.S.

Can you imigine how busy TSG is going to become, when illegal file downloaders will be able to utilize this technology, and then get whacked with a virus/worm on their SSD, since there will not be any Anti-Virus protection out side of the actual O.S.

I sure dont envy cheeseball, or cookie, or any of the othe fantastic malware experts here at TSG, if/when that happens


----------

